# Where to buy live bait



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

I am new to this forum, so I would like to say hi. I set lines all the time in rivers and jug lines in lakes also. My question is does anyone know of anywhere to buy some live bait. I try to catch most of it but with work, etc. it sometimes gets hard to do so I do buy a lot of bait. I usually have my brother bring me some down every weekend from the bryan bait barn on his way home from college. I havn't been able to find any place around that sells good size perch, carp, or even mudcats. If anyone knows of anywhere to buy some I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

where you fishin at ?


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

The two main places I fish are the Brazos in Richmond and the Colorado in Wharton. I also fish the san bernard and west bernard in wharton, and sometimes the brazos in college station. Fished the Guadalupe in Tivoli a couple of times also. Lake Texana and Choke Canyon are the lakes I pretty much fish. I want to make a run to fish the Trinity pretty soon.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

There was a bait place on FM2218 about half way between 59 and Pleak that sold bait sized carp. If he wasn't busy he would pick out whatever size you wanted and he usually had them up to about 5 inches. I haven't been by there in about four years but it is close enough to Richmond to be worth a run to see if he is still there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that was Zuroviks, not sure they are still open

gander mtn. has minnows 

you prob are gonna have to build a perch trap and find someone w a pond


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

ya I think they are closed down, I have some perch traps and put them in my father in laws ponds at the grass farms but sometimes aint got the time to go put them out since most of the time its a last minute decision to put out some lines.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

yea xurvioks closed i heard , there is a place in humble called o,t bait its at 59 and beltwat on old humble rd thats where i go ...


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

what kind of live bait they got? good size?


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

there is a bait shop in brenham if you want to drive that far


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Live bait*

Try calling ot's on old humble rd .:texasflag


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

I appreciate all the help guys. Good luck catchin a big un.


----------

